# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  New land mark for me

## FDibbins

I just noticed (well a member pointed it out) that I just hit the 40 000 post mark (forum leader, not that it really matters).  
I also just broke 10 000 rep points too (4th after shg, TMS and Jerry).  So 4 posts per rep, not too bad

----------


## shukla.ankur281190

Congrats Mr. Ford!!!  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Mr. Shukla  :Smilie:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Congratulations Ford!  :Cool:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

After I posted I see that you have outposted me about 4 to 1 in the same time period. You have too much time on your hands  :Wink:

----------


## Logit

Congratulations !

----------


## dflak

I always enjoy reading your posts. It's interesting to seeing how you do things. Here's to the next 40,000!

----------


## scottiex

Congratulations,
Next bench-mark the mythical 50,000 !

----------


## Logit

I meant to ask ... 

How does it feel to be 40,000 ? 

Or are you 39,999 and holding ?

----------


## AliGW

Well done, Ford!  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys.  I am no longer as active here as I once was, where I work has banned this site because of that attack we had a few years back, so I can only get on for an hour or so in the morning (maybe) and again in the late evening.  

I am currently building a wood shop in my garage, and that is taking even more time away from helping here  :Frown:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Thanks guys.  I am no longer as active here as I once was, where I work has banned this site because of that attack we had a few years back, so I can only get on for an hour or so in the morning (maybe) and again in the late evening.  
> 
> I am currently building a wood shop in my garage, and that is taking even more time away from helping here



Heaven forbid that the cruel physical world would intrude upon the bliss of the Excel Forum.

----------


## FDibbins

I know, right??  darn RL strikes again!!

Actually, my friend Alan (Doc), out of the blue, wished me happy 40th.  I couldnt figure what he meant, because I turned 40, 19 years ago lol.  Took a little while to figure it out :Confused:

----------


## bakerman2

On to the next milestone, Ford.  :Smilie: 

PS I'll make you a nice cake by tomorrow morning.  :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------


## ratcat

Congrats on the milestone.

----------


## FDibbins

> On to the next milestone, Ford. 
> 
> PS I'll make you a nice cake by tomorrow morning.



haha thanks bakerman - lemon?

Thanks ratcat  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Way to go, Ford :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

> Congratulations,
> Next bench-mark the mythical 50,000 !



Only another 3 000+ to go lol

----------

